# roofing leads



## adjuster1950

Has anyone found any company worth it's weight that will produce leads that will really help bring in business


----------



## tinner666

Of course not.


----------



## 4 seasons

Don't mean to hijack post but what about the best. Like service magic versus.......


----------



## tinner666

A findable website with all the right meta tags would be great. Keeps me busy.
You really need to work on your site. You don't have any meta tags.
BTW, what's with the comment about lowest prices in years? My costs have only gone up.


----------



## 4 seasons

My site is very rough draft. I am not to good with web design, and can't figure out how to add Meta tags or pictures. It was wyswyg but didn't seem to clear on those areas. Any suggestions


----------



## tinner666

I use wyswyg too, then switch to html to add tags. The html you see is what SE's see when spidering, not the 'normal' look you see in your browser.


----------



## Grumpy

It's cheaper to do it yourself. There are too many SEO scammers out there so I don't suggest them, but if you find someone who can legitimately optimize your site they are worth gold. 

I constantly tweak my sites and do other things to improve their rank. As of right now I have no paid advertising but am still getting lead requests from my websites. I cancelled all my lead service providers this year and have been using various different ones since 2001. It just wasn't worth it for me anymore.


----------



## RoofingLeads

*Roofing Leads*

I agree with many of the comments here that there are alot of companies out there that have given the the Leads Generation industry a shady name! We are a company that produces Roofing Leads that are very good quality unlike companies like Service Magic.

ServiceMagic is sending their leads to as many at 10 contractors to fight over the bid. Each contractor has to fight over the bids and that doesn't leave much profit. There are other companies like Yodle but don't even get me started on them, but suffice it to say they are horrible.

Anyway, our Roofing Leads model is based on hard work casting a net of websites and other properties over your local area so you get REAL-TIME LIVE callers and we only charge on a PER CALL basis.

If I can answer any question I would be glad to.

Thanks and have a great day,

Glenn

YourRoofingLeads.com
281-394-0833


----------



## jnlroofing

I think rather searching for company of generating lead you should concentrate on advertising your roofing company all over the internet as internet marketing is one of the pioneers way of marketing for roofers. You can advertise on internet by listing to all search engines, local directories, blog writing related to your business. Post your videos and presentation on internet. Try to maintain your online presence through several social networking site. Hope it will provide some help.


----------



## Grumpy

jnlroofing said:


> I think rather searching for company of generating lead you should concentrate on advertising your roofing company all over the internet as internet marketing is one of the pioneers way of marketing for roofers. You can advertise on internet by listing to all search engines, local directories, blog writing related to your business. Post your videos and presentation on internet. Try to maintain your online presence through several social networking site. Hope it will provide some help.


I agree, but I have to disagree at the same time. Here is what I mean...

I agree blogging is a great source of leads. You won't get an immediate return but if you blog a little bit every day, those blog posts will add up and really start to turn into a lead machine. It takes work and dedication, but I wouldn't dare ever call it "advertising". This also applies to videos etc... 

I disagree though that you shouldn't invest time in building up one's own website and tweaking it to be optimized for searches.


----------



## General Roofing

*Roofing Leads of Value*

Our SEO has grown our business to many geographical regions (14 cities and growing) - it works, but it is a lot of work and at this level it costs a lot of money to establish of course.

We can only service certain geographical regions and for the most part our existing customers keep us busy (our business grows at about 100% per year currently). We send new customer inquiries - roofing leads we can't use (we get roofing leads from all over North America) to a new roofing lead distribution platform at www.roofingleadsonline.com. It seems to work well for roofing contractors like us that can't service a lot of new clients and also for roofing contractors that need to grow new customers with fresh roofing leads.

They aren't your typically junk leads.... these are referred leads from top notch roofing contractors.

Our Roofing Contractor site: www.grscanadainc.com

Our Roofing Blog.



adjuster1950 said:


> Has anyone found any company worth it's weight that will produce leads that will really help bring in business


----------



## BrandRoof

So let me get this straight, your a roofer and a lead generator? That sounds a wee bit strange.


----------



## General Roofing

*Roofing Leads*

In our experience you are right on both points.

Our roofing blog brings significant roofing lead traffic.

Our roofing website brings more traffic the more that SEO work is done on it.

The new platform (in beta) for roofing leads we've signed on to that will broker leads for roofing contractors we think will help also (depending on the goals etc). www.roofingleadsonline.com




Grumpy said:


> I agree, but I have to disagree at the same time. Here is what I mean...
> 
> I agree blogging is a great source of leads. You won't get an immediate return but if you blog a little bit every day, those blog posts will add up and really start to turn into a lead machine. It takes work and dedication, but I wouldn't dare ever call it "advertising". This also applies to videos etc...
> 
> I disagree though that you shouldn't invest time in building up one's own website and tweaking it to be optimized for searches.


----------



## General Roofing

*Roofing Leads*

We are a roofing contractor that gets leads from all over North America and we only service specific regions, also leads we can't service due to scope of work requested, or time of year, or we're too busy, and on and on. We've signed on to a beta system that will broker what we cannot service.



BrandRoof said:


> So let me get this straight, your a roofer and a lead generator? That sounds a wee bit strange.


----------



## GAZ

We do not need to advertise, all our leads are generated organically through Google, the only money we spend is on our own websites, SEO and article writing


----------



## atlantaroo

Reading the recommendation really sparks a positive feeling for the team of your organization!! After all , we always look for the patient contractors, fair prices and time utilization with good wages segment and your products also seem diversified in their representation!!

Atlanta Roofing Companies


----------



## qualityroofingleads.com

If your looking for some real leads send me an email [email protected]
Our leads are recorded, verified, and exclusive to your company meaning you will not end up in a bidding war because or our leads. We can provide roofing leads in any area you are working. We can provide you with 10 roofing leads at a time at $40 per lead. Any leads with a no show, no insurance or refusal of inspections would be replaced free of charge. I have several references!!!! posted on my website for you to contact. I do have many more than the ones listed. I look forward to possibly providing you with excellent service in the new year. All orders are prepaid and we allow our contractors to order 10, 20, or 30 leads at a time depending on the area you are calling. I hope to hear form you soon. I will be happy to give you more information about our program. My contact info is below. Please do contact me if I can be of any assistance for your company.


----------



## homeowners solutionns

We are a canvassing company if that helps anyone.


----------



## aiyeas

*leads*



adjuster1950 said:


> Has anyone found any company worth it's weight that will produce leads that will really help bring in business


you can join http://www.deltaestimate.com[/url] they charge $20 per valid lead


----------

